
Show HN: One line Bayesian optimization of scikit_learn model hyperparameters - Zephyr314
https://github.com/sigopt/sigopt_sklearn
======
Zephyr314
Co-founder of SigOpt (YC W15) here. Happy to answer any questions about this
module or the math behind it. More info on our research page [1].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

~~~
j3kuntz
I quiet enjoy reading your posts! As a software engineer without much
background in ML/Optimization it was very approachable.

Keep up the good work!

